# Leopard gecko morphs



## TobiGER (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I would like to know what morphs my two leopard geckos are. You can see the two animals in the pictures.

Thank you very much in advance. 

Best regards,

Tobi.


----------



## TobiGER (Jan 27, 2018)

And the 2nd one... 


EDIT: Sorry, but it says the picture is too big...


----------



## TobiGER (Jan 27, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd say a Broken reverse striped, could mature into a Patternless reverse striped.
Could be Eclipse but need a shot of the eyes.


----------

